# Gesetz zur Änderung telekommunikationsrechtlicher Vorschriften



## mkaleu (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Ich habe mal Abgeordnete aus Lippe befragt und schon von der FDP Abgeordneten, Frau Kopp eine erfreulich Antwort vorliegen. Hoffenlich wird das auch so verabschiedet.

Sehr geehrter Herr Kxxxxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wie Sie selbst festgestellt haben, hat die Bundesnetzagentur, in deren Beirat ich Mitglied bin, ausgesprochen schnell reagiert. Die getroffenen Maßnahmen sind übersichtlich und für jeden gut einsehbar im Internet auf der Seite www.bundesnetzagentur.de veröffentlicht.

Falls ein Anbieter sich nicht an das verhängte Inkassoverbot hält und sich damit rechtswidrig verhält, können sich die Kunden einfach und unbürokratisch unter der Rufnummer 0291 - 99 55 206 bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren; diese wird dann entsprechend gegen den Anbieter vorgehen. Insofern stelle ich fest, dass die Bundesnetzagentur ihre Aufgabe einwandfrei und verbraucherfreundlich erfüllt.

Bezüglich der Unterdrückung von Rufnummern durch die CLIP-Funktion scheint es sich um ein technische Frage handeln. Mit Hilfe der am Gerät eingestellten CLIP-Funktion werden die Rufnummern sämtlicher eingehender Anrufe ohne Ausnahme unterdrückt. Falls das nicht funktioniert, müsste der technische Kundendienst des Anbieters bzw. des Herstellers kontaktiert werden.

Das von Ihnen geschilderte Problem wird sich aber in Kürze grundsätzlich lösen. Das gerade geänderte Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) enthält in § 66 j folgende Neuregelung:

"Weder als Rufnummer des Anrufers noch als zusätzliche Rufnummer darf eine deutsche Rufnummer für Auskunftsdienste, Kurzwahldienste, Massenverkehrsdienste, Neuartige Dienste oder Premium-Dienste übermittelt werden."

Lockanrufe, bei denen den Opfern ein "Anruf in Abwesenheit" vorgegaukelt wird und im Handydisplay gleichzeitig eine übertragene teure 0137- oder 0900-Nummer eingeblendet wird, sollen damit eingedämmt werden.Das Gesetz liegt derzeit dem Bundespräsidenten zur Ausfertigung vor und tritt nach der Veröffentlichung in Kraft.

Freundliche Grüße

Gudrun Kopp, MdB


----------



## mkaleu (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Ich habe Frau Kopp gebeten direkt dem Forum beizutreten. Das verkürzt die Antwortzeiten. Ich habe keine Ahnung of sie die Gelegenheit wahrnimmt.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



mkaleu schrieb:


> Ich habe Frau Kopp gebeten direkt dem Forum beizutreten


Schön, dass manchmal zarte Hinweise verstanden werden  :thumbs: (Grosses Lob an Frau K* für ihre Antwort. Sie soll bitte dem Verbaucherschutzminister liebe Grüße ausrichten)


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Falls hier die Frau K mitliest, sollte sie sich auch diesen interessanten Beitrag aus dem Antispam ansehen, der IMHO sehr interessante Fragen aufwirft:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=96996#post96996


----------



## mkaleu (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Meine Fragen an MdB Frau Kopp und unseren Bundespräsidenten.:

Wichtig erscheint mir in der Antwort von Frau Kopp die Aussage:"Nach der geltenden Rechtslage kann die Bundesnetzagentur jedoch bereits jetzt selbständig tätig werden..........." Damit wäre ja ein eigenständiges Handeln der Bundesnetzagentur bei bereits einer Meldung unabdinglich. Macht sie das wohl? Zumindest sollte ab 1.3. der Spuk ein Ende haben. Mal sehen was die Abzocker sich dann einfallen lassen.

Mike

**********************************************************

Sehr geehrte Frau Kopp, 

obwohl eigentlich alles klar ist, gehen die Ping-Anrufe lustig weiter. Jetzt ist die 0137/7778769 dran. Schnell soll noch Geld "verdient" werden, denn "bald" ist es ja vorbei.

Wann bitte hat dieser Spuk ein Ende und wann wird das geänderte Gesetz in Kraft treten? Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit einer Übergangsregelung, die jetzt schon der Behörde Möglichkeiten einräumt, bei eindeutigem Verdacht selbstständig tätig zu werden? Der Anruf von solch einer 0137.... ist ja bereits nur durch technische Manipulation möglich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, M. K

***************************************************

Sehr geehrter Herr Bundespräsident,

die Angeordnete Frau Kopp teilt mir auf eine Anfrage bezüglich der massenhaften Ping-Anrufe über 0137xxxx Mehrwertnummern unter Anderem das Folgende mit:

Das von Ihnen geschilderte Problem wird sich aber in Kürze grundsätzlich lösen. Das gerade geänderte Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) enthält in § 66 j folgende Neuregelung:

"Weder als Rufnummer des Anrufers noch als zusätzliche Rufnummer darf eine deutsche Rufnummer für Auskunftsdienste, Kurzwahldienste, Massenverkehrsdienste, Neuartige Dienste oder Premium-Dienste übermittelt werden."

Lockanrufe, bei denen den Opfern ein "Anruf in Abwesenheit" vorgegaukelt wird und im Handydisplay gleichzeitig eine übertragene teure 0137- oder 0900-Nummer eingeblendet wird, sollen damit eingedämmt werden.Das Gesetz liegt derzeit dem Bundespräsidenten zur Ausfertigung vor und tritt nach der Veröffentlichung in Kraft.

Eigentlich ist damit das Problem gelöst, doch  gehen die Ping-Anrufe lustig weiter. Jetzt ist die 0137/7778769 dran. Schnell soll noch Geld "verdient" werden, denn "bald" ist es ja vorbei. Natürlich weiß ich, dass nicht nur der §66 geändert wurde und wie sorgfältig so ein neues Gestz geprüft werden muß, doch die Zeit drängt. Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit einer Übergangsregelung, die jetzt schon der Behörde Möglichkeiten einräumt, bei eindeutigem Verdacht selbstständig tätig zu werden? Der Anruf von solch einer 0137.... ist ja bereits nur durch technische Manipulation möglich. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, M. K.

******************************************************

19.02.2007 Antwort von Gudrun Kopp 

Sehr geehrter Herr K,

der andauernde Missbrauch von eigentlich für Servicezwecke vorgesehene Rufnummern ist in der Tat ein Ärgernis. Nach der geltenden Rechtslage kann die Bundesnetzagentur jedoch bereits jetzt selbständig tätig werden, und sie tut auch ihr Möglichstes, um schnell und effizient gegen diese Rechtsverstöße vorzugehen. So hat die Behörde gerade erst wieder mehrere Rufnummern abschalten lassen, wie Sie der entsprechenden Seite "Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch" der Website der Bundesnetzagentur entnehmen können.

Das "Gesetz zur Änderung telekommunikationsrechtlicher Vorschriften" sollte ursprünglich im Laufe des Januar 2007 in Kraft treten. Leider hat sich dies jedoch aufgrund organisatorischer Probleme verzögert. Das Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Technologie hat mir am Freitag auf meine telefonische Nachfrage hin bestätigt, dass die Schwierigkeiten ausgeräumt sind und das Gesetz jetzt dem Bundespräsidenten zur Unterschrift vorliegt. Es wird damit gerechnet, dass es am 1. März in Kraft tritt.

Freundliche Grüße

Gudrun Kopp, MdB


----------



## technofreak (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



> Es wird damit gerechnet, dass es am 1. März in Kraft tritt.


Ihr Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.  


> "Weder als Rufnummer des Anrufers noch als zusätzliche Rufnummer darf eine deutsche Rufnummer für Auskunftsdienste, Kurzwahldienste, Massenverkehrsdienste, Neuartige Dienste oder Premium-Dienste übermittelt werden."


Warum es überhaupt gestattet wurde, entzieht sich meiner bescheidenen Einsicht.
Es kann nur immer wiederholt werden: Es gibt keinen einzigen nachvollziehbaren Grund
 die Übertragung vorzunehmen  außer in unseriöser  Intention. 
Schon vor ca. vier Jahren gab es die ersten Pinganrufe mit 0137.  Warum es 
solange dauert/e, darüber kann (nur)  spekuliert werden.


----------



## mkaleu (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



technofreak schrieb:


> Warum es überhaupt gestattet wurde, entzieht sich meiner bescheidenen Einsicht.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es gestattet ist und glaube auch nicht, dass die 0137.... dazu benutzt wird. Es ist eher wohl der Fall, dass die Ping-Anrufe von einem Computer erfolgen wo die eigene Nummer verfälscht wurde. Könnte ja sein, dass hier im Forum jemand ist, der dazu eine technische Antwort hat. 

in Wiki steht:

CLIP -no screening- ist ein Leistungsmerkmal für abgehende Rufe und kann nur für diese aktiviert oder deaktiviert werden. Zusätzlich zur netzseitigen Rufnummer (englisch: network provided) des Anrufers, kann hier noch eine vom Anrufer selbst festgelegte kundenspezifische Rufnummer (englisch: user provided, not screened) dem Angerufenen gesendet werden.

'no screening' bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang, dass die kundenspezifische Rufnummer des Anrufers nicht von dem vermittelnden Telefonnetz auf Richtigkeit überprüft wird. Sie kann irgendeine vom Anrufer selbst bestimmte Rufnummer beinhalten. Dieses Leistungsmerkmal ist nur für ISDN Anschlüsse auf der rufenden Seite möglich und kommt nur für solche auf ankommender Seite auch zum tragen. Bei analogen Anschlüssen wird – vorausgesetzt CLIR wurde auf der rufenden Seite nicht aktiviert – die kundenspezifische Rufnummer dem Anrufer übermittelt, andernfalls keine.

Zum Beispiel kann der Anrufer seine netzseitige Rufnummer mittels CLIR unterdrücken und eine andere kundenspezifische Rufnummer z. B. der Telefonzentrale der Firma oder eine Servicerufnummer zum Anrufer senden.

Generell werden beide Rufnummern des Anrufers, die netzseitige und die kundenspezifische (falls CLIP -no screening- aktiviert) , im öffentlichen Telefonnetz übertragen. Aktivierte Dienste wie CLIP/CLIR auf der jeweiligen Teilnehmerseite und Art des Anschlusses entscheiden aber darüber, welche Rufnummer zum Teilnehmer selbst übermittelt wird. Gerätespezifische Einstellungen auf der Empfängerseite entscheiden letztendlich, welche Rufnummer (oder beide) zur Anzeige kommen.


----------



## technofreak (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

Es ist letztendlich egal, wie sie erzeugt werden. Diese Nummern haben auf dem Anzeigedisplay des Angerufenen nichts  zu suchen, egal of gefakt oder echt.


----------



## mkaleu (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*



technofreak schrieb:


> Es ist letztendlich egal, wie sie erzeugt werden. Diese Nummern haben auf dem Anzeigedisplay des Angerufenen nichts  zu suchen, egal of gefakt oder echt.



Ja schön, aber es nutzt ja nicht Anrufe *von* einer  0137... zu verbieten, wenn die Nummer auf andere Art übertragen werden kann. Schon allein die Möglichkeit ist vergleichsweise so, als würde ich selbst darüber entscheiden können welcher Name in meinen Personalausweis steht - und könnte dies auch beliebig ändern. Ich möchte aber nicht von jemandem angerufen werden, der mir eine falsche Nummer übermitteln kann und möchte das unterbunden sehen.

Und dagegen muß man sich eben einsetzen. Nur Gemeinsam ist man stark.

Mike


----------



## technofreak (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ping Anruf über  0137 777*

http://www.bgblportal.de/BGBL/bgbl1f/bgbl107s0106.pdf


			
				§66i schrieb:
			
		

> "Weder als Rufnummer des Anrufers noch als zusätzliche Rufnummer darf eine deutsche Rufnummer für Auskunftsdienste, Kurzwahldienste, Massenverkehrsdienste, Neuartige Dienste oder Premium-Dienste übermittelt werden. Andere  an der Verbindung beteiligte Anbieter dürfen
> übermittelte Rufnumern nicht verändern "


Dort steht nicht wie die Nummer erzeugt wird. Für mich liest sich das sehr eindeutig, 
dass eine  derartige Nummer nicht übermittelt  werden darf, wobei es egal ist, wie 
sie erzeugt wird. Wüßte nicht, wie das anders interpretiert werden sollte 
So naiv anzunehmen, dass diese automatisierten Massenanwahlen von echten 0137er
 Anschlüssen getätigt wurden, war ich schon vor vier Jahren nicht.


----------



## mkaleu (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Gesetz zur Änderung telekommunikationsrechtlicher Vorschriften*

OK technofreak, damit stimme ich nun auch überein. Habe das auch noch mal nachgelesen. Gilt es also abzuwarten was die sich einfallen lassen.

Mike


----------



## technofreak (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Gesetz zur Änderung telekommunikationsrechtlicher Vorschriften*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85784


> Heftig umkämpftes Telekommunikationsgesetz tritt in Kraft


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: Gesetz zur Änderung telekommunikationsrechtlicher Vorschriften*

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=418


> Die Täter rufen dabei wahllos Anschlussinhaber an und übertragen eine 0137-Nummer,
> die dann als „Anruf in Abwesenheit“ erscheint. Ob sich Abzocker von dem Verbot abschrecken
> lassen, bleibt freilich abzuwarten.


Es geht nicht darum, ob die Abzocker sich abschrecken lassen. Es ist die 
Pflicht der Provider, das zu unterbinden und wenn nicht, hat die BNetzA die Pflicht
 und Aufgabe die Provider in den  A... zu treten und faule  Ausreden nicht gelten zu lassen.


----------

